# Antlers



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

When Pipper was chewing on his antler this morning, I noticed he was actually getting very tiny tiny pieces chewed off of it. Is it ok that he swallowed these tiny pieces and are they supposed to actually be able to eat the antlers. Just another thing to worry about now. :mellow:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

If it was just a little fleck, I wouldn't be concerned about it. Maybe it was the marrow? If you think it was a piece of the outer portion I would be a little cautious and make sure he isn't eating sharp pieces. Generally speaking, no, there shouldn't be any pieces coming off. London loves antlers and she has gone through a couple of dozen and she has never chewed any pieces off.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

No it wasn't the marrow, it was the outer pieces but I guess I don't actually know if he was breaking off pieces or just grinding it down with his teeth. i guess they're supposed to grind them down. I just worry way too much!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Charlie loves his antler. I am even more concerned about him hurting his teeth. He is chewing on that thing like crazy sometimes. But then, I suppose he would not do it if it would hurt him. It hurts our ears :HistericalSmiley:because he loves to drop it on the floor (we have tiles). He pulls his cushion out of the "crate" and puts the cushion on top of the bone, then works very very hard at scratching the cushion, sometimes making a jump for it. And this goes on and on and on without him getting tired.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Our two are not crazy about these---not sure why, but they prefer churpie-chewies. I sometimes think they will break a tooth the way they work those. I just ordered 6 more from Pawtistic which is about half the price of Amazon! I buy the medium ones as they can hold them better---eventhough Lisi has a small mouth (well, in some ways small). :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Puppy79 (Apr 4, 2012)

Rexy's favorite thing in the world is his antler - I believe they are supposed to safely shed. At first he was scared of it and barked and barked at it which was kind of funny - after a couple weeks he figured out it wasn't going to attack him (it must have an animal smell) and now he loves it more than any of his chew toys and it lasts FOREVER! Much better than a nylabone or something and I believe much healthier for the pups. If he is breaking off sharp large pieces I'd worry, but if they are small I believe that is normal and how it is supposed to work.


----------



## YellowBird (Aug 20, 2012)

Are these safe for puppies? Or just those with adult teeth?


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

I was just reading about these the other day on a website, I never knew our fluffs could eat these. Are they a better alternative than bully sticks? And where do you get them? Sorry for not being able to answer your post and just asking questions, I'm just intrigued by this!


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

YellowBird said:


> Are these safe for puppies? Or just those with adult teeth?


They have 2 kinds of antlers, whole ones and split ones. I think the split ones are made more for the puppies. The marrow is exposed so they can get at it easier. Pipper had a couple of retained baby teeth where his adult ones had already come in and chewing on the antlers made the baby teeth come out, saving me a trip to the vet. :chili:



BellaNotte said:


> I was just reading about these the other day on a website, I never knew our fluffs could eat these. Are they a better alternative than bully sticks? And where do you get them? Sorry for not being able to answer your post and just asking questions, I'm just intrigued by this!
> 
> 
> Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
> ❤💋


I have no experience with the bully sticks, but I know from reading, that bully sticks have a bit of a smell whereas the antlers are odourless. :aktion033: I get mine at a pet store.


----------

